# pdfdetach not installed



## hruodr (Jul 1, 2019)

`pkg install xpdf` installed the man page of `pdfdetach`, but not the programm. Or is it in an unusual place outside the path?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2019)

hruodr said:


> Or is it in an unusual place outside the path?


You can check what a package contains using `pkg info -l xpdf`

A quick look at the pkg-plist shows it's in /usr/local/libexec/xpdf/.


----------

